# Hello from Sweden!



## Dominic Holmboe (Jan 6, 2015)

My name is Dominic, I'm a 27 year old woman from Stockholm planning on translating and releasing my first book within 6 months.

Glad I found a new forum!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Dominic. Good to have you aboard 

When you get ten meaningful posts outside of the word games or procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works as well as being able o choose your own avatar and signature.

So look around. Do a critique or two. Get involved in discussions. There is a lot you can do here.

So welcome to the forums


----------



## Awanita (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. There are very nice and helpful people here, enjoy. Awanita


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2015)

View attachment 7177


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 6, 2015)

> Hello from Sweden!



Hello, Sweden! Glad you could drop by! 



Dominic Holmboe said:


> My name is Dominic, I'm a 27 year old woman from Stockholm planning on translating and releasing my first book within 6 months.
> 
> Glad I found a new forum!



And, we're glad you found us.  Congratulations on your upcoming release!

Welcome to the forum, Dominic!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome! Hopefully you can find what you need here!


Should you need anything, feel free to send me a PM, whether it's help, or a critique.

Enjoy your time here!


----------



## Dominic Holmboe (Jan 6, 2015)

Aw, thanks! I bet you do those for everyone who's new ... 

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks all!


----------



## ShadowEyes (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard the crazy train. Next stop... publication! 

We're really excited to see what you have in store for us. And if you're looking for wares, then I suppose we'll have to see what we have in stock! Please browse around the forums!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Dominic from Sweden! Please, have a look around. We have a (mostly) friendly staff and many people who'll make you feel at home.

What sort of novel are you publishing?


----------



## SwitchBack (Jan 7, 2015)

Välkommen till forumen, Dominic. 
Vad är din bok om?



Given as you said Sweden, and translating, I took a stab at you speaking Swedish. I'm not fluent but with fourteen family members [and about as many friends] living or from the country I know enough to get by. Tillräckligt för att beställa kaffe & kanelbulle på det lokala kaféet utan att snubbla över min tunga.


But as I said, welcome to the forums. You'll find that the people here are welcoming. A word of advice - don't get discouraged either. 



_English for the English.

Welcome to the forums.

What is your book about?

Enough to order coffee and cinnamon bun at the local coffee shop without tripping over my tongue._


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome to WF!! Congratulations on your first Novel! This is an exciting time for you. Explore and enjoy. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums.

I take it from the OP that you are writing the novel in Swedish and then translating it into English?:scratch: I encourage you to stick in with the second language thing, most users of English as a second language wind up with a better command of the language than most native speakers.

In any case have a good look around the board to see all that is going on .nthego: If you have any questions please ask. Good luck.:encouragement:


----------



## Gumby (Jan 10, 2015)

That's really impressive, Dominic! Congratulations on the book and welcome to the site.


----------

